# Sasquatch Chronicles Podcast



## ZackB (Feb 27, 2016)

Does anyone listen to this? Personally, I do not believe that a Bigfoot exists and will not believe until it is actually found or I see one. Further, I do not believe in anything supernatural. But for some reason I love Bigfoot. I consume everything on it. Sasquatch Chronicles with Wes, and sometimes Woody, is awesome. I listen to it every week. I subscribed at one point, but then Wes himself cancelled my subscription within a week due to my behavior on the members message board. He did not refund me any of the $40 annual membership fee I paid, though. 

There has been controversy with this website-podcast venture. There are the factual inconsistencies with Wes and Woody's encounter, and the parting of ways with Will. Really hilarious shit! But the real highlight of the show is the morons who are guest callers on the show who relate their personal encounters with Bigfoot. Of course, Wes eggs them on with his "interview" and tries to promote the legitimacy of this bullshit. Btw, Wes thinks Bigfoot is an ape while his brother, Woody, thinks it is a mind controlling demon from another dimension. Sometimes they debate these origins. It is pure gold! 

If these assholes are to be believed (and they are not), they - along with another of their slack-jawed brothers - are out regularly on night excursions in the remote forests of Washington State, armed to the teeth, hunting a Bigfoot to kill so that they can prove it exists. 

On one such excursion Woody claims to have seen one while parked in their truck in the middle of the night on a remote logging road. He says he jumped out of the truck and rushed it while wildly firing in its general direction with an AR. It somehow managed to get away. On another recent excursion (within the past 3-4 weeks) their night hunt was interrupted by multiple glowing orbs they encountered while in the woods. They were round glowing things just flying around on their own. It is outstanding radio! 

Just wondering if I am the only one who has discovered this podcast gem. I was fortunate enough to find it just a couple months after it started. It has been active for about two years now.


----------

